# Stand-Up Comedians.......Humor Goes To Far?



## ClassicRockr (Apr 10, 2015)

Wife and I love a great Stand-Up Comedian and watched a number of them on the tv show, Last Comic Standing. 
It doesn't bother us when a black comedian, like Gina Yashere, Nikki Carr, Karlous Micler or "Rod Man", all who were on Last Comic Standing, tell jokes about culture, their race or stereo types. Shoot, I wonder what the Hispanic community thinks of George Lopez and his jokes about Hispanics and Mexican's? Nikki Carr, who is pretty heavy-set, makes jokes about her weight and meeting guys. 

So, what do you think about comedians who make jokes about their race, culture and stereo types? 

One thing is for sure, a person has to have a great "sense of humor" to listen to these folks..........of which, wife and I do.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, not a great fan of stand up, but there are some good ones. haven't heard of the U.S. Comedians you mention though.
I think I prefer humour to be in the form of sketches, skits,film dialogue, plays, books etc.When I do like a stand up comedian I like it to be in the form of 'general life' that we can all identify with, rather than jokes around the race,obesity , or religion.
Billy Connelly used to be very funny (if you could understand the Scottish accent!) and I like the deadpan humour of Jack Dee, but most leave me cold.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

I cannot tell you if you make a good point or not as I exercise my option of only watching what I want.  I do not watch much of that standup comedy.  I do remember George Carlin and I thought he was great but many condemned him as "going too far". I think there should be something for everyone to enjoy whether I do or not.  If I had to hazard a guess to your question I would say NO.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, as a frustrated stand-up comedian myself, I always like to feel that they're laughing WITH me, not AT me, so I can make fun of whatever I am....be it a woman, chubby, white, liberal, doubting protestant, or any of the other things I am.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 10, 2015)

I watch some of these comedians occasionally, and it seems that many of them have to base their routines on obscenities, and derogatory statements, to get a laugh.  I suppose its a sign of the times, but I can remember comedians who used to be able to entertain without such "crutches".  My all time favorite would probably be Red Skelton, with Jackie Gleason running a close second.  George Carlin was great, even though he often was off color.  Probably the best comedy shows I've seen in recent years would be the Blue Collar Comedy Tour, and I really like to watch the ventriloquist, Jeff Dunham....old "Walter" hits pretty close to home sometimes.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 10, 2015)

So CR, do you like when white comedians make jokes about their culture that in some way pertains to you or jokes about religion, you touch on other cultures joking about themselves, nothing about how you feel about jokes when they reflect whatever culture you fall under.  But as usual, you chose your usual themes

I myself can laugh at any and all when it isn't mean spirited.  Anyone that has watched SNL, knows they make fun of everyone and everything, I've watched them regularly for years, I've posted videos of comedians who go places with their humor that, I know some find quite offensive.  Dave Shipel can't get any more picking at everything black than him, same with keel and peele, they're biracial comedians who take it to a new level.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 10, 2015)

I like most stand-up and SNL mockery of everything and everyone, also as long as it's not mean. Lots of new up-coming comedy  these days on Netflix.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

Ethnic humour when delivered by insiders is always legitimate and very healthy. It is an outlet for the tribe and a window through which outsiders learn about themselves and their attitudes.

In multicultural Australia we have seen the emergence of comedians who have come here under different circumstances, immigrants, asylum seekers and of course our indigenous Aussies. They are actually very funny and enjoy great success.

An example of insider humour is the English show "The Last Leg" which is hosted by Australian Adam Hills. Hills was born without one foot and wears a prosthetic leg and his co-hosts are also handicapped in some way. They joke about disability and everything else. The show is always entertaining but is a bit edgy, as is all contemporary comedy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPAGhaDlLKE


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> So CR, do you like when white comedians make jokes about their culture that in some way pertains to you or jokes about religion, you touch on other cultures joking about themselves, nothing about how you feel about jokes when they reflect whatever culture you fall under.  But as usual, you chose your usual themes
> 
> I myself can laugh at any and all when it isn't mean spirited.  Anyone that has watched SNL, knows they make fun of everyone and everything, I've watched them regularly for years, I've posted videos of comedians who go places with their humor that, I know some find quite offensive.  Dave Shipel can't get any more picking at everything black than him, same with keel and peele, they're biracial comedians who take it to a new level.



My favorite SNL skit. https://screen.yahoo.com/colonel-angus-comes-home-000000562.html


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 10, 2015)

Bummer. That link is not allowed to be watched by people in Australia


----------



## AprilT (Apr 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My favorite SNL skit. https://screen.yahoo.com/colonel-angus-comes-home-000000562.html



Why am I not surprised.  LOL!  

There's a clip, I was going to post, but, there was a lot of controversy over it, but, I thought it was cautiously hilarious, it pushed buttons, mine as well, but, I got where the woman was coming from and thought she did a great job getting her point across using humor, though some, not all, were furious with her.  You probably saw it, the one with the black woman who did a slavery skit on SNL.  Made a lot of people uncomfortable, but, sometimes humor comes from someone's pain and humor is the best way for them to let that upset out and just laugh at the craziness of it.

SNL, has always pushed the envelope, I've not liked every show, but, I give them credit for taking on some timely and sometimes difficult topics that others wouldn't touch.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

I am not a big fan of stand up comedy.  Though in the "olden days" I thought Bob Newhart was very funny.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2015)

AprilT.....you need to read the entire opening of my thread where I say: One thing is for sure, a person has to have a great "sense of humor" to listen to these folks..........of which, wife and I do. 
So, yes, when it's about religion or white folks, wife and I both laugh our butts off.



AprilT said:


> So CR, do you like when white comedians make jokes about their culture that in some way pertains to you or jokes about religion, you touch on other cultures joking about themselves, nothing about how you feel about jokes when they reflect whatever culture you fall under.  But as usual, you chose your usual themes
> 
> I myself can laugh at any and all when it isn't mean spirited.  Anyone that has watched SNL, knows they make fun of everyone and everything, I've watched them regularly for years, I've posted videos of comedians who go places with their humor that, I know some find quite offensive.  Dave Shipel can't get any more picking at everything black than him, same with keel and peele, they're biracial comedians who take it to a new level.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 11, 2015)

Even since I started watching the George Lopez show years ago, I was somewhat shocked at all the jokes he does about his race. It was funny as heck, but I really wondered how the Hispanic community took it? 

When the comedian, Nikki Carr, started doing jokes about her weight on Last Comic Standing, I really wondered how overweight-to-obese people took it. 
I remember when wife and I went to our local theater to see the movie, Shallow Hal, shortly after the movie started, an overweight young lady got up out of her seat, flipped-off the screen and left the theater. It was very obvious that not everyone liked that movie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2015)

I watch a lot of stand up comedy on cable TV, and I don't look at race when I'm listening to a comedian, if their material is funny, that's all that matters.  Many comics I see are on cable only due to language or content, so you wouldn't see them on regular TV.  It's not unusual for comedians to joke about their own personal situations, life and disabilities, if race, ethnicity or ****** orientation fits into their routine, it's very natural.  Here's a comic that jokes about his own disability, funnier routines can be seen on cable.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Well, not a great fan of stand up, but there are some good ones. haven't heard of the U.S. Comedians you mention though.
> I think I prefer humour to be in the form of sketches, skits,film dialogue, plays, books etc.When I do like a stand up comedian I like it to be in the form of 'general life' that we can all identify with, rather than jokes around the race,obesity , or religion.
> Billy Connelly used to be very funny (if you could understand the Scottish accent!) and I like the deadpan humour of Jack Dee, but most leave me cold.



I would have had trouble with Billy Connolly's accent when I first lived here but now I can understand every word.  He's not quite as funny as he used to be though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't really watch any stand up comics now.  Used to love them - George Carlin, Flip Wilson, many more I can't think of.  

Back in the 1990's I saw Steven Wright live when I lived in TN.  Total deadpan delivery.  I've never laughed so much in my life!  My face and my abdomen hurt from laughing so much.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 11, 2015)

Kitty Flannigan - Ozzie girl.  So funny, not much profanity..... excellent!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't really watch any stand up comics now.  Used to love them - George Carlin, Flip Wilson, many more I can't think of.
> 
> Back in the 1990's I saw Steven Wright live when I lived in TN.  Total deadpan delivery.  I've never laughed so much in my life!  My face and my abdomen hurt from laughing so much.



LOVED Flip Wilson -- remember Geraldine?  "She" was SOO funny.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 11, 2015)

I think some go a little too far now days, but it depends on my mood at the time. If its late at night and I have had a toddy or two, I'm good with most of them.


----------



## Linda (Apr 14, 2015)

AprilT my daughter once sat down on a bench next to a man in front of a hotel in Oregon while her husband was getting their car.  They had an interesting conversation and after her husband picked her up he asked her if she realized that was Dave Chappelle she'd been talking to.  She didn't.   She went home and wrote a funny blog about "My close personal friend Dave Chaeppelle".  

Anyway, to answer the question here.  I love stand up and one of my kids has done some improv in LA.  About the only thing that really bothers me a lot is the anal sex jokes and some of the other degrading sex talk.  What in the world is funny about any of that?  I don't get it.  My favorite stand up is Brian Regan as he is very funny but he keeps it CLEAN and doesn't cuss!  I wish there were more like him around.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anybody remember Lenny Bruce?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Anybody remember Lenny Bruce?



I know the name but don't really remember him.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> LOVED Flip Wilson -- remember Geraldine?  "She" was SOO funny.



Love Geraldine!  And she/he had some very nice legs!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Lenny Bruce pushed the envelope that led to the floodgates opening for obscenity such as George Carlin, et al....


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Lenny Bruce pushed the envelope that led to the floodgates opening for obscenity such as George Carlin, et al....



I'll look on Youtube for some of his stuff.


----------



## oldman (Apr 14, 2015)

I remember Lenny Bruce. He was like a Howard Stern. Very ****** oriented comedian that later died of an overdose using narcotics.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yup, that's him, or was him...


----------



## Cookie (Apr 14, 2015)

There is a movie called Lenny (1974) starring Dustin Hoffman. His schtick was very obscene anti-establishment social commentary.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 14, 2015)

Linda said:


> AprilT my daughter once sat down on a bench next to a man in front of a hotel in Oregon while her husband was getting their car.  They had an interesting conversation and after her husband picked her up he asked her if she realized that was Dave Chappelle she'd been talking to.  She didn't.   She went home and wrote a funny blog about "My close personal friend Dave Chaeppelle".
> 
> Anyway, to answer the question here.  I love stand up and one of my kids has done some improv in LA.  About the only thing that really bothers me a lot is the anal sex jokes and some of the other degrading sex talk.  What in the world is funny about any of that?  I don't get it.  My favorite stand up is Brian Regan as he is very funny but he keeps it CLEAN and doesn't cuss!  I wish there were more like him around.



Thank you for sharing that story, he's a nice decent human being and his show is just that, a comedic show, though it does reflect his take on the absurdity and strifes within society as a whole.  The man, though not familiar to some is well liked and admired among many and could command top dollar, but, he walked away from his show for artistic differences within his team and also due to his own inner turmoil.  Some would find much of his work a tad bit crude, but most of his work to me and others was genius.  I myself had to warm up to his work at first, I didn't much care for comedians that used foul language and to this day can't watch some comedians, like Eddy Murphy's old standup work, I don't care for cursing just for cursing's sake and Eddy's and people like Andrew Dice Clay, Chelsea Handler or Amy Schumer, I just don't find these people funny, but I do find Louise CK to be very funny.  It really just depends on how it falls on my ears I guess.  Some try too hard and rely too much on the profanity for them seems without an f bomb every other word, they wouldn't have much to offer.


----------



## Lon (Apr 14, 2015)

The irreverant George Carlin is my all time favorite and here is one of his best. STUFF 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=stuff+by+george+carlin


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 14, 2015)

I enjoyed George Carlin even though Blue Humor  makes me a bit uncomfortable..  Probably because Carlin made such sense in his commentary.


----------



## merlin (Apr 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I would have had trouble with Billy Connolly's accent when I first lived here but now I can understand every word.  He's not quite as funny as he used to be though.



I always loved Billy Connolly, he was at his peak in the 70's and 80's and pushed the boundaries of stand-up comedy into areas that some found offensive, but it all looks very tame from where we are now. 
He changed after working through his demons of childhood ****** abuse from his father, and subsequent alcohol and drug addiction. He married Pamela Stephenson, a comedian and psychotherapist who helped with the healing process. 

He is not a well man having Parkinsons and had an operation for prostate cancer a couple of years ago, his wife talks about it here:


----------



## Debby (Apr 14, 2015)

In reading what you said Merlin, about Connolly, it occurred to me that it almost seems like many successful comics have one thing in common and that is degrees of personal anger that kind comes across as an edge, a sharpness and in Billy Connolly's case, once he began to work through those demons and unloaded some of that anger, his comedy kind of mellowed out, maybe becoming a little softer?  So people who'd come to know and appreciate him in his younger years just aren't getting at all stoked by the new and improved version of Billy Connolly.  I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## merlin (Apr 14, 2015)

Debby said:


> In reading what you said Merlin, about Connolly, it occurred to me that it almost seems like many successful comics have one thing in common and that is degrees of personal anger that kind comes across as an edge, a sharpness and in Billy Connolly's case, once he began to work through those demons and unloaded some of that anger, his comedy kind of mellowed out, maybe becoming a little softer?  So people who'd come to know and appreciate him in his younger years just aren't getting at all stoked by the new and improved version of Billy Connolly.  I don't know, just a thought.



Absolutely right Debbie if you look up the bio's of most comedians they often seem to be driven by their inner demons, whether it be underlying anger from abuse, or mental health issues such as bi-polar. 

John Cleese from Monty Python is another case where he worked through all his issues through psychoanalysis and became quite a serious person, and admitted he couldn't do the zany comedy that he used to do in say "Fawlty Towers", which is fuelled from inner anger:


----------

